# Goat Car!



## CrazyDave (May 28, 2016)

Ive always wanted a goat car that would convert to a bike! Man those are rare. I think mostly middle eastern. 
http://syracuse.craigslist.org/bik/5565401148.html


----------



## partsguy (May 29, 2016)

Hahahaha. People need to learn to proofread! I'd rather drive this goat  :


----------



## Evans200 (May 29, 2016)

No need to proof read the ad. The seller IS correct. It can easily be converted to a goat car. He just forgot to add the picture, lol.


----------



## Intense One (May 29, 2016)

Now I'd buy that goat cart.....won't have to mow the lawn anymore!


Evans200 said:


> No need to proof read the ad. The seller IS correct. It can easily be converted to a goat car. He just forgot to add the picture, lol.View attachment 322179


----------



## XBPete (May 29, 2016)

Old school baby!! lol


----------



## spoker (May 29, 2016)

notice in the first pic the guy has high boots on!just sayin!!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 29, 2016)

spoker said:


> notice in the first pic the guy has high boots on!just sayin!!



Buwhahaha, all he needs is a cliff for a good time!  Good call.


----------



## GTs58 (May 29, 2016)

I'm really surprised that nobody has picked that up yet.


----------

